
Yuilop understands sarcasm. - samuirai
https://twitter.com/yuilop/status/268293281513889792
======
nezza-_-
Btw, my original tweet was this:
<https://twitter.com/StackSmashing/status/268083612765806592>

------
Skyr
Just in case they delete the retweet: <http://pic.twitter.com/pdWSYMnW>

Edit: They just did :-)

